# The Idea Town Book



## ZebraQueen (Mar 29, 2016)

guys i decided to write this post to help people think what they would like their for their town

now il divide them into 7 category 
which are:

 simples ideas- a lot of people use this one
 unique ideas- the people who make something else
Subtitles for unique
videos games- based on video games
 color ideas- only using a specific color
 species idea- only using the same species
subtitles for species ideas
Classes- as in having lot of different villagers but same class
 story ideas- basing the town as a story
subtitles for story ideas
Feel story- Based on stories but not telling one
Movies- based around the movie
 Season ideas- based on seasons
 Holiday ideas- based on holidays

*important* you can mix the ideas in your town 
(This is just getting ideas)


*Simple Ideas*:

 Fairytale Forest
 Fairytale Town
 Zen Forest
 Zen Town
 Modern Town
 Regal Medieval
 Scary Forests
 Basic Town
 Deep Forest
 Industrial Town
*Unique Ideas*

 Jungle
 Artic
 Zoo
 Chinese Zodiacs
 Space
 Couples
 Era's
 Hot springs
 Mountains
 Wasteland
 Farm
 Egyptian 
 Theme Park
 Posh & Rich
 Big City
 Angel & Devil
 Unnatural 
 Board games
 Disney 
 Looney Tunes
 Astronomy
*Video Games*
 Pok?mon
 Earthbound
 Legend Of Zelda
*food*
 Food
 Desserts
 Candy
*Colors Ideas*

 Purple Theme
 Pink Theme
 Red Theme
 Yellow Theme
 Black Theme
 White Theme
 Orange Theme
 Gold Theme
 Blue Theme
 Rainbow Theme
 Pastel Theme
 Neon Theme
* Species Ideas *

 Dogs
 Cats
 Mouse 
 Pig
 Duck
 Rabbit
 Horse
 Squirrel
 Sheep
 Bears
 Bear Cubs
 Deers
 Frogs
 Birds
 Penguins
*classes*
 birds class (birds, penguin ostrich etc.)
 aquatic class (frogs, octopus, penguins, ducks)
* Stories Ideas*

 Aika Village
 Buston Adventure
*Feel Stories*
Alice adventure in Wonderland
Harry Potter
 GOT
* Movies *
 Zootopia
 Inside out
* Seasons Ideas*

Sakura season (cherry blossoms)
summer season
autumn season
winter season
*Holiday ideas*

 4 of July
 Easter
 Christmas
 Halloween
 Valentines
 Birthday


(Optional if you have ideas)
now tell me ideas that wil be cool to have to inspire other people
also i dont post a villager because that up to the person 
nor dreamcodes becuase this are ideas


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 29, 2016)

I think a town made after a certain era is a unique idea (sort of) because not many people make era themed towns, they usually make fairytale or forest themed towns. Also there's no many different eras such as Victorian times, the sixties and such so nobody can make the same exact town because everybody will probably have a different vision for that certain era, or interpretation for that era so I think no town will be the same. I have to admit though, maybe the idea isn't so unique possibly, but I just haven't seen it done so often when people are asking what town they can make or what town ideas people can come up with. But this is a really nice idea, it's nice when people make helpful threads for the forums.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 29, 2016)

Then I shall put it in the unique idea
As "era's"

And thank you I been think to do this to help people get an idea to do with towns  because I been seeing a lot of deciding themes or what to do with their town so yeah


----------



## carp (Mar 29, 2016)

simple ideas: 

regal medieval town (towns that have ditches around edges of buildings and plaza, creamy coloured brick designs, each house is something generic: inn, library, caf?)
sakura season (pink and girly, lots of cutesy stuff)
unique ideas:

hot springs town (sauna, volcanic pits idek)
autumnal (a little mainstream, but not atm)
mountainous (lots of designs to look like mountains, goat villagers)
story ideas:

bunston adventure town (link here)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 29, 2016)

oscarotter said:


> simple ideas:
> 
> regal medieval town (towns that have ditches around edges of buildings and plaza, creamy coloured brick designs, each house is something generic: inn, library, caf?)
> sakura season (pink and girly, lots of cutesy stuff)
> ...



Thank you for saying 
And make me think of seasons so IL add a new one which is seasons


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 30, 2016)

I started Umbrey to go for a tabletop game feel but later decided I want a fairytale theme with only koala and kangaroo villagers. The main room of my mayor's house is still a gaming room though. I'm thinking when I make Roots a non-cycling totem I will go for a different theme and villager type. I still don't know what they will be though but my mayor is the name of a root vegetable and her fence and roof are green.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 30, 2016)

So what idea your saying?


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 30, 2016)

I would combine two of the types of ideas like color and species or color and unique ideas. But ultimately it is up to you. I don't know what your own personal preferences are.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> I would combine two of the types of ideas like color and species or color and unique ideas. But ultimately it is up to you. I don't know what your own personal preferences are.



People can mix them if they want to this is just ideas so they can think of something to do with their town
But people can mix if they want


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 31, 2016)

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland! (..which I am half tempted to do myself.)


----------



## trickyfox (Mar 31, 2016)

I think a common idea is also a Zen Town (Japanese theme). Sometimes people try to get villagers that fit on it as well (like Kabuki, Genji, Marcel, Gladys, Annalisa, etc.

A nice idea too would be to make a Wasteland theme! (Fallout 4 hype haha)
All dirty, no grass, tons of stuff around! Like the end of the world 
Turn your house into a bunker and get villagers that totally look like they were born there.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

trickyfox said:


> I think a common idea is also a Zen Town (Japanese theme). Sometimes people try to get villagers that fit on it as well (like Kabuki, Genji, Marcel, Gladys, Annalisa, etc.
> 
> A nice idea too would be to make a Wasteland theme! (Fallout 4 hype haha)
> All dirty, no grass, tons of stuff around! Like the end of the world
> Turn your house into a bunker and get villagers that totally look like they were born there.


That why I called it a nature town  But IL changed to zen forest and where do you think the wasteland will go?


----------



## treetops (Mar 31, 2016)

*Species ideas:* A penguin town! There is at least one penguin with one of the eight villager personalities. Not just that, but there's around about twelve of them in the game, so as such it is possible to have an all-penguin town.


----------



## trickyfox (Mar 31, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> That why I called it a nature town  But IL changed to zen forest and where do you think the wasteland will go?



I don't think many people do wasteland themes (never saw one at least) so maybe would go to unique?
I want to see some one day  But I wouldn't do it, I like pretty towns


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> *Species ideas:* A penguin town! There is at least one penguin with one of the eight villager personalities. Not just that, but there's around about twelve of them in the game, so as such it is possible to have an all-penguin town.


thanks IL add it up now
And also the squirrel town

- - - Post Merge - - -



trickyfox said:


> I don't think many people do wasteland themes (never saw one at least) so maybe would go to unique?
> I want to see some one day  But I wouldn't do it, I like pretty towns



Ok thank for suggesting


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 1, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

♤♢♡♧


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 2, 2016)

POKEMON OR EARTHBOUND THEME!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

k.k.lucario said:


> POKEMON OR EARTHBOUND THEME!


Video games. .... though I'm thinking of putting it like this
Video games:
     A. Pok?mon
     B 
      C. And so on
Not sure


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 3, 2016)

A sacred place would be pretty cool


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> A sacred place would be pretty cool


is it that like a scary forest?


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 3, 2016)

These could probably go under unique ideas or story ideas, depending on what the player does with it, but they can base their town on TV Shows or movies or books that they like, such as Game of Thrones or Harry Potter.  For a GoT town you could have an all-wolf town and their catch-phrases could be based on the names of the Starks' direwolves (Grey Wind, Summer etc), and then create a Ned Stark character and have his house be House Stark, then have a Cersei Lannister character and have her house be House Lannister, stuff like that.  Or maybe you could have the villager Drago in your town, because he looks like a dragon, and then create a character for Daenerys.  For a Harry Potter town you could create four characters who are each in different Hogwarts houses, and their homes contain their house common room.  I was considering making my town Harry Potter themed for a little while, and I was gonna have my character be in Ravenclaw because I'm a Ravenclaw, then create a Harry character for Gryffindor, Draco for Slytherin and Tonks for Hufflepuff.  I don't know, I just really like the idea of creating a town based on a show or book you like.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 3, 2016)

So a Harry poter town?
I think I should put it on unique because it's not actually giving a story 
The story ideas
Is actually making a story


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 3, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> So a Harry poter town?
> I think I should put it on unique because it's not actually giving a story
> The story ideas
> Is actually making a story



Yeah, unique is probably the best place, though some people who are really creative might be able to set out their towns so that it's actually telling the story of Harry Potter or Game of Thrones.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 3, 2016)

There I fix it
I added a new subtitles and should go on on story because it's gonna have that feel to it and also video games

Tonight IL fix it more official


----------



## hercatisphat (Apr 3, 2016)

I haven't got many ideas to contribute, but this is an awesome thread! I'm loving all the ideas!

Maybe a paranormal town?  In my town I will have Bigfoot, aliens, a lake monster, and a haunted house.  Maybe the mayor could be a paranormal investigator? I don't know.

I really like the idea of a post-apocalyptic wasteland that someone mentioned earlier.  

What about a farm town? There are so many farm animals to choose from, chickens, cows, pigs, sheep, goats, etc. Include some fruit orchards, some fence patterns, and some appropriate public works projects (the scarecrow comes to mind). That could be neat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, another color you could add to your color themes is black. There are enough black and darker color villagers and with some dark paths and black flowers and mostly cedar trees, I think that'd be a neat looking town.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 3, 2016)

hercatisphat said:


> I haven't got many ideas to contribute, but this is an awesome thread! I'm loving all the ideas!
> 
> Maybe a paranormal town?  In my town I will have Bigfoot, aliens, a lake monster, and a haunted house.  Maybe the mayor could be a paranormal investigator? I don't know.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna add all species (the on having more then 10 animals)
Also all colors too so don't worry about that tonight it will be updated on those tonight
anyway IL put farm on unique but not sure about paranormal because they aren't much animals to work with so for now I won't put that one
Anyway thanks for saying this is great
I always wanted to help give ideas


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 4, 2016)

Done more official for now another time IL do it better
And I have put more ideas including all colors, species and season
If you think I'm missing one please tell
If not there always the suggestion of unique and simple to say and maybe story
Warning the darker ones is because they have theme within then so I put them as subtitles if you want more specific ideas and not just say video games


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 6, 2016)

Your thread is doing great! I love all the ideas- so much I dont know what idea to use for my other ACNL card!
My original one is based on GOT- but its quite hard replicating and I like things bright so its on pause HAHA

I do really like the idea of alice in wonderland! Again I just need to think it through properly. Its so hard to choose!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 6, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Your thread is doing great! I love all the ideas- so much I dont know what idea to use for my other ACNL card!
> My original one is based on GOT- but its quite hard replicating and I like things bright so its on pause HAHA
> 
> I do really like the idea of alice in wonderland! Again I just need to think it through properly. Its so hard to choose!


Thanks  and don't worry just think of what you will like this is just giving ideas
I always mix mine in my towns
Because in my first town
I mix the zoo but all roses in colors
And my second town it's between all red and couples

So you can be creative in your own way


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah, its just trying come up with the ideas
What do you mean by couples?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 6, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Yeah, its just trying come up with the ideas
> What do you mean by couples?


Pairs
as in thinking your making a pair
Example
octavian and marina they work as a couple


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 6, 2016)

Ohhhh I see yeah thats a good idea


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

Bump~​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok so, I don't know who mentioned what already, but I think it's a shame they didn't enable sending letters to online friends. It would've been awesome to wake up and play and see a letter from your best friend or gf/bf, with a present attached. That'd be so cute. And also having online people live in your town.. well I guess it's kinda hard since you'd need a full time internet connection, but like a server, they can build a house and whenever you have your ds/wireless on they can just play.. 

I'm not saying they're good ideas, but it would just be nice. Or more features and things to do, I think I have most of the fish etc already wih this season lol, and I only just got started! Oh I also think it would be really cool to have more shops.. I don't know for what though, LOL. I just like shopping. Maybe more areas on the map too, or a bigger map you know. Like a hot spring. 

Oh and one more idea I'd really love it being able to cook stuff. Like buy machines for your house, like cooking stuff, and make dishes. And have like a cooking contest.. being able to farm your own veggies.. yeah, that'd be really nice. More food in acnl!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 8, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Ok so, I don't know who mentioned what already, but I think it's a shame they didn't enable sending letters to online friends. It would've been awesome to wake up and play and see a letter from your best friend or gf/bf, with a present attached. That'd be so cute. And also having online people live in your town.. well I guess it's kinda hard since you'd need a full time internet connection, but like a server, they can build a house and whenever you have your ds/wireless on they can just play..
> 
> I'm not saying they're good ideas, but it would just be nice. Or more features and things to do, I think I have most of the fish etc already wih this season lol, and I only just got started! Oh I also think it would be really cool to have more shops.. I don't know for what though, LOL. I just like shopping. Maybe more areas on the map too, or a bigger map you know. Like a hot spring.
> 
> Oh and one more idea I'd really love it being able to cook stuff. Like buy machines for your house, like cooking stuff, and make dishes. And have like a cooking contest.. being able to farm your own veggies.. yeah, that'd be really nice. More food in acnl!



Sorry you must put this on the wrong thread because this is ideas for towns 
this is helping get ideas for their town
Not for things you say


----------



## etsusho (Apr 9, 2016)

I wonder if it would be possible to model your town after an actual city.  Maybe that's a dumb idea. But a simple idea could be to make it Egyptian and put pyramids everwhere and Sphinx and make a desert. 

A GOT town (as mentioned earlier) would be awesome. I'd want to see that. A town modeled after a show/movie/book seems like it'd be interesting.

Or, a town modeled after a board game could be done. Would have to add stuff to differentiate from being just a story town.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 14, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 19, 2016)

~~ ☆


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

What about a rich town where everything is all posh, clean and expensive?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 21, 2016)

Corrie said:


> What about a rich town where everything is all posh, clean and expensive?


So where do you think that will fit in?


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 21, 2016)

Corrie said:


> What about a rich town where everything is all posh, clean and expensive?


That sounds lovely. What PWPs might one have for it?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 21, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> That sounds lovely. What PWPs might one have for it?



Definitely the tower and maybe the illuminate pwp
I think that look lovely


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> So where do you think that will fit in?



Maybe under unique ideas? Listed as posh or rich or something. People can expand off that idea.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 21, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Maybe under unique ideas? Listed as posh or rich or something. People can expand off that idea.



Sure hmm I call it posh&rich 
Thank you for suggesting 
Love getting more ideas to put it together for many more to get ideas


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

Post apocalypse town with dead trees and trash?

Oooh, maybe with toxic patterns of green slime, screen pwps and "help" signs

Also maybe a big city type town that looks like New York? Signage, advertisements and billboards, lights everywhere, street paths to make intersections, pavement


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 21, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Post apocalypse town with dead trees and trash?
> 
> Oooh, maybe with toxic patterns of green slime, screen pwps and "help" signs
> 
> Also maybe a big city type town that looks like New York? Signage, advertisements and billboards, lights everywhere, street paths to make intersections, pavement


I put the apocalypse as a wasteland because it's such a waste in the land (get it?.... No...it's ok I'm horrible with joke and pun)
Bu yeah I can out also big city
Thanks  for suggesting


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 22, 2016)

I think a wedding/ Valentines theme would be fun. You could add the couples idea with it. Have a wedding chapel,. Use the flower arch pwp and have lots of red and pink roses and carnations. Maybe have a hotel with a honey moon suite.

My new town is 4th of July themed. Another fun one would be Easter themed. The town could be pastel colors. Have Easter eggs hidden everywhere. The cherry blossom trees would look nice. All bunny villagers would be cute. Even ducks would work. 

I always wanted to make a story book town. There would be a cottage that belongs to the three bears. One would be The three little pigs, another Red Riding Hood, and There would have to be the Big Bad Wolf. Dressing the characters would be easy ( except the pig one. You would have to make it. ) The path could be brick, and the town should have older pwp's. Like the water well, water pump, etc. Nothing modern. I still might do this some day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heaven and hell. The upper side of town would have a cloud path and look like it was in the sky. The angel character would wear a halo. 

The lower half would be hell. The path could look like fire, and the character would wear that red horned hat. The trees could be dead, etc, etc.

There's a lot you could do with this theme. Too much to mention.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 22, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I think a wedding/ Valentines theme would be fun. You could add the couples idea with it. Have a wedding chapel,. Use the flower arch pwp and have lots of red and pink roses and carnations. Maybe have a hotel with a honey moon suite.
> 
> My new town is 4th of July themed. Another fun one would be Easter themed. The town could be pastel colors. Have Easter eggs hidden everywhere. The cherry blossom trees would look nice. All bunny villagers would be cute. Even ducks would work.
> 
> ...


Thank you for suggesting
But I'm gonna keep it as a couple because couples are based on love so valentines and stuff
But what I'm gonna call the one about the story?
But gonna add now the angel & devil to the unique ideas
And I was thinking to add another category calling it the holiday ideas
Hmmm... I think about those and change it tonight


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 23, 2016)

Later il update this
It will have a new category that I can see people doing
Which is holiday
So look froward to it


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

Done updating hope you guys like the new stuff I have added


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 1, 2016)

Bumping this


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 5, 2016)

Bump


----------



## VanillaChase (May 5, 2016)

I've been doing a sweets town in my new file  I used the sweets exteriors on my houses and made cute little chocolate squares for paths. Also there are tons of sweet-themed villagers (Meringue, Cookie, Zucker, etc).


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 5, 2016)

VanillaChase said:


> I've been doing a sweets town in my new file  I used the sweets exteriors on my houses and made cute little chocolate squares for paths. Also there are tons of sweet-themed villagers (Meringue, Cookie, Zucker, etc).



Sweet is related to food so yeah
Beside cookie it's a not a sweet just her name


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 10, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Venoxious (May 15, 2016)

I am doing a Pokemon based town.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Venoxious said:


> I am doing a Pokemon based town.



Good I put pokemon on the list a long time ago so yeah....


----------



## Mints (May 15, 2016)

This is a really great idea. Branching off from scary forests, how about doing a horror dream town like the Aika Village?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Mints said:


> This is a really great idea. Branching off from scary forests, how about doing a horror dream town like the Aika Village?



Are you suggesting like a horror town or a horror forest?


----------



## AccfSally (May 17, 2016)

I'm doing a candy theme for my second town, Chocolat. But I have one problem.. I'm not a big fan of covering my town's entire ground with fake grass.

I only want my dreamies/villagers I'm very comfortable with living there.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 20, 2016)

I am making a secret Illuminati Rothschild reptilian town. Hilary Clinton will be the elected mayor of it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

What -poker face-


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

bump


----------



## Charcolor (May 24, 2016)

maybe a monster town with "unnatural" looking villagers (like peaches, stitches, coco, ribbot)

idk...if it's on there my eyes probably skipped over it


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

I might make one for red/ black theme or food theme.

 I can't decide


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Candice said:


> I might make one for red/ black theme or food theme.
> 
> I can't decide



so many ideas so hard to choose from right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Charcolor said:


> maybe a monster town with "unnatural" looking villagers (like peaches, stitches, coco, ribbot)
> 
> idk...if it's on there my eyes probably skipped over it



no there not
il put it as unnatural and not monsters


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

Yeah, so many good ideas. I wish i have 10 copies lol.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Candice said:


> Yeah, so many good ideas. I wish i have 10 copies lol.



yeah i know that feeling
that why i stop in my mind with 4 towns


----------



## GirlPolarBear (May 24, 2016)

Mine is a natural environment, I intend to add lots of different forest patches though.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Bumping for today


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Cascade (May 26, 2016)

What about random name generator theme lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Candice said:


> What about random name generator theme lol



Wut '-'


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)

I wonder if it would be possible to model your town after an actual city. Maybe that's a dumb idea. But a simple idea could be to make it Egyptian and put pyramids everwhere and Sphinx and make a desert. 

A GOT town (as mentioned earlier) would be awesome. I'd want to see that. A town modeled after a show/movie/book seems like it'd be interesting.

Or, a town modeled after a board game could be done. Would have to add stuff to differentiate from being just a story town.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

snoozit said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to model your town after an actual city. Maybe that's a dumb idea. But a simple idea could be to make it Egyptian and put pyramids everwhere and Sphinx and make a desert.
> 
> A GOT town (as mentioned earlier) would be awesome. I'd want to see that. A town modeled after a show/movie/book seems like it'd be interesting.
> 
> Or, a town modeled after a board game could be done. Would have to add stuff to differentiate from being just a story town.



I already but Egyptian and got town
But I'm not seeing it a town looking like a board game
Well maybe monopoly but don't see it


----------



## Athelwyn (May 27, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> I already but Egyptian and got town
> But I'm not seeing it a town looking like a board game
> Well maybe monopoly but don't see it



There is a dream town called Clue that's modeled after the board game of the same name. The whole town is actually a game you can play, and the creator used to (maybe still does?) change "who did it" from time to time so previous visitors could play again.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 27, 2016)

An Earthbound town would be pretty awesome!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Cudon (Jun 5, 2016)

Are you archiving different ideas or? I guess I could list the themes of my towns, medieval, apocalyptic, tribal/psychedelic. My themes are pretty loose though, but as long as they inspire me and such idc.

Other town ideas ive been considering doing in the future: pirate, punk city (city with all punk villagers and pink/purple color in the city paths and such + graffiti), hatoful boyfriend inspired town (all male birds lol), a town full of nerds (all nerdy villagers like Velma and the superheroes)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Are you archiving different ideas or? I guess I could list the themes of my towns, medieval, apocalyptic, tribal/psychedelic. My themes are pretty loose though, but as long as they inspire me and such idc.
> 
> Other town ideas ive been considering doing in the future: pirate, punk city (city with all punk villagers and pink/purple color in the city paths and such + graffiti), hatoful boyfriend inspired town (all male birds lol), a town full of nerds (all nerdy villagers like Velma and the superheroes)



I'm just archiving in a way sort off
This is just only ago show ideas for people
To know what to do with their town if they have no idea
So I Judy don't add villagers or nothing like that
Just mentioning ideas to be put and in what category they probably go on better


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Bumping for today


----------



## lunachii (Jun 11, 2016)

this is such a great idea! what about different themes in different parts of towns!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

lunachii said:


> this is such a great idea! what about different themes in different parts of towns!



that depends on the person moods and how they want to decorate the towns
im just giving ideas

- - - Post Merge - - -

and bumping for today


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Bumping for today


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 14, 2016)

Pastel theme?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Pastel theme?



Sound like Easter but without the eggs

But sure il put pastel and neon


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Bumping


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Wow I left this abandoned
Time to bring it up
Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow I left this abandoned
Time to bring it up
Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Bumpk


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jul 2, 2016)

Someone did a theme on Disney and Looney Tunes.

Also, what if someone re-created the town from the Dobutsu no Mori movie? With the villagers and the Human characters with their outfits. I think that would be cool. It would be pretty barren considering they don't have the cafe or PWP (the movie was based on Wild World), but I'd love to see people's interpretation within New Leaf.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Hurplepippo said:


> Someone did a theme on Disney and Looney Tunes.
> 
> Also, what if someone re-created the town from the Dobutsu no Mori movie? With the villagers and the Human characters with their outfits. I think that would be cool. It would be pretty barren considering they don't have the cafe or PWP (the movie was based on Wild World), but I'd love to see people's interpretation within New Leaf.


Well there not much for the movie because champ is not in the game and some other details 
But sure il put Disney and looney tunes
Thank you


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jul 2, 2016)

Inside out movie theme?
Sad area,angry area,happy,fear,envy, could get differnt colored villager 4 that area
Idk
Also,Scary theme!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

☆☆☆


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2016)

Just a basic town, no theme sorta yet your striving for that effortless look?

Like road qr codes, and just everyday town stuff, 1 of each personality for villagers, some bare areas, some areas bustling with life, each character that you own has a building that you would see in a town. (Bakery, Store, Hotel, and School).


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

☆☆☆


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Zebra bump


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

A fairytale theme a town that is just basic with fairytale paths and Pwps


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2016)

Bumping


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## lolita.x (Jul 17, 2016)

i think a fairy theme would be super cute? like magic and a cute little forest, with fireflies and clovers ^.^


----------



## Laureline (Jul 17, 2016)

Fairytale forest sounds interesting, I might try it. Gonna take some brainstorming. If anyone has any suggestions for me, don't be afraid to pm me.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

lolita.x said:


> i think a fairy theme would be super cute? like magic and a cute little forest, with fireflies and clovers ^.^


fairy theme
Could relate to
fairy town or fairy forest
So no reason as in saying fairy theme


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 28, 2016)

~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 29, 2016)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 4, 2016)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 1, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

~~~


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm sure these have already been covered, but once I restart two of my towns, these will be my themes:

- One is a memorial town, and it's already complete. It uses a combination of color-specific and single animal type themes as well.

- Another will be a video game/archeological combo type. It's being based on a certain area from the video game, Final Fantasy IX, and will use the famous landmark PWPs, like the pyramid, Sphinx and Stonehenge.

- Third will be based (loosely) on a book series, The Dark Tower. I'm thinking of keeping it in a set season, Autumn, because the main character's world is dead/dying. It'll probably also make use of the dead trees and just running repeatedly over areas to make paths to keep the rundown look.


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 13, 2016)

Cudon said:


> Are you archiving different ideas or? I guess I could list the themes of my towns, medieval, apocalyptic, tribal/psychedelic. My themes are pretty loose though, but as long as they inspire me and such idc.
> 
> Other town ideas ive been considering doing in the future: pirate, punk city (city with all punk villagers and pink/purple color in the city paths and such + graffiti), hatoful boyfriend inspired town (all male birds lol), a town full of nerds (all nerdy villagers like Velma and the superheroes)



I liked your Punk City and Nerd City idea...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 15, 2016)

bump


----------



## Amy-chan (Sep 15, 2016)

*Astronomy*: -modern or fairy-tale pwps
                             - warm (red to yellow) and cold (blue to white) colored flowers
                             - villagers that look like weather phenomenons for example Wendy and Baabara (clouds), Phoebe (phoenix, represents the               sun), ect.
                             -furniture customized with ore


----------



## HHoney (Sep 15, 2016)

Size of Villagers:

- miniature villager town: squirrels, hamsters and bear cubs
- big villager town: Bears, wolves, alligators, tigers, lions

-Wizard of Oz - Lions and Tigers and Bears - oh my! With flying monkeys near Elphalbas house


----------



## batterswing (Sep 15, 2016)

My sister is trying to do a "creepy cute" town, in their own words. They have a story idea in mind, with the mayor being some sort of eldritch being, her other villager being a researcher, and each villager having different things about them that add to the eeriness. But she still wants it to generally be cute and Animal Crossing-like. Since she isn't the best at some things in game, I'm trying to help her out a bit.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 17, 2016)

batterswing said:


> My sister is trying to do a "creepy cute" town, in their own words. They have a story idea in mind, with the mayor being some sort of eldritch being, her other villager being a researcher, and each villager having different things about them that add to the eeriness. But she still wants it to generally be cute and Animal Crossing-like. Since she isn't the best at some things in game, I'm trying to help her out a bit.


Well it's a almost free any idea (with some few limits sometimes)but I thinks here fine
Ideas can be mixed


----------



## Amy-chan (Sep 17, 2016)

What about a superhero town?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 19, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 26, 2016)

~~


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 27, 2016)

Has anybody suggested a Pokemon or toy town? I'm trying to work on a toy town at the moment and I've seen at least 2 Pokemon towns on here that looked brilliant. Also seen a Dr Who one a long while back and it had all the villagers to match the theme. Have we got a Halloween town or an end of the world type of town? Not sure what you'd call that...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 28, 2016)

Bump


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 29, 2016)

Simple Ideas: 
_Industrial Town
Deep Forest Town_

Video Game Ideas: 
_Dragon Age ()
Legend of Zelda_

Color-Coded Town Ideas: 
_Purple
Gold (In Process)
White and Black ()_

One Species Villager Towns: 
_Cats
Deer_

Season-Specific Town Ideas:
_Winter ()
Summer_

Holiday ideas:
_Christmas
Birthday_


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh a legend of Zelda town ^^ now that's a great idea! I know I said about a Halloween town, but following on from that, a ghost town? just thinking of something more specific rather than general haloween. Has ancient Egypt been suggested yet? Couldn't spot it on the list. And that wouldn't be all that difficult to achieve really given the pwp options we have.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 29, 2016)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Simple Ideas:
> _Industrial Town
> Deep Forest Town_
> 
> ...



Some few stuff first read the OP better 
I it already had purple theme, Christmas, cats and deer and the 2 season. I won't put black and white theme because they are separate colors and people can mix if they want to because it say idea can be mixed and it's not like neon or pastel and another one.... care to explain me the dragon age?
I'm lost in that one because there only 1 dragon

The other suggestions were great thanks for saying


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 1, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Oct 3, 2016)

Omg....
IMAGINE molly in hot springs, she would be a popular duck!
These are really good ideas, i couldn't think of any of these, it really makes me think who should my villagers be? Because i can match them to my town designs.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 7, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 18, 2016)

Bumping for today


----------



## Amy-chan (Oct 18, 2016)

I've got an idea! A super duper nostalgic GameCube town!


----------



## MayorLucariio (Oct 19, 2016)

Get spooky with a nightmare before Christmas town !


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 28, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 5, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 7, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 11, 2016)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 12, 2016)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 15, 2016)

~~~~


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

I've always liked the idea of a Walking Dead or zombie themed town. I would do it, but I suck at designing towns. :c


----------



## Bowie (Nov 15, 2016)

A town based on the _Super Smash Bros._ town would be really awesome.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 21, 2016)

IL put those 2 tomorrow
Thanks for the ideas

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 30, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Rudy (Nov 30, 2016)

I wish I could found a christmas dream address...

also, wizarding school (that isn't harry potter). The game has wands so it's possible to actually carry out that theme nicely.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

Bump


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 28, 2016)

Other than villagers (because I want to finally have my all cat town, darn it!), my new town is going to be astronomy themed. Both my mayor and town name are named after stars. I'm hoping to get a whole planetarium setup going in one of the museum rooms. I'm going to try to figure out a way to make the town itself astronomy-inspired too, if I can.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 25, 2017)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 31, 2017)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 3, 2017)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2017)

gonna bump this from now on satirday and sunday because i got a bit busy now


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 27, 2017)

A peanut butter themed town!


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Sun and Moon themed town!

Yin-Yang Town!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 27, 2017)

a town themed around a single pokemon... eevee would be a cool idea the town could have all the evolutions with their colors in flowers. eevee would have to be white flowers tho because umbreon ://// nintendo give us brown flowers


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm just gonna bump this and edit later some of the ideas I have
Let see if today after my baking class while I sit down to do my work I do this too

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just gonna bump this and edit later some of the ideas I have
Let see if today after my baking class while I sit down to do my work I do this too


----------



## tifachu (Jul 14, 2017)

An aquatic themed town with alligators, octopi, frogs, ducks, & hippos.

-An optical illusion/topsy-turvy themed town with heavy use of repetitive patterns, curvy walkways, and bright, flashy villagers & patterned villagers.


----------

